# My new R32



## the_fridge (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I've been snoopily browsing for a while now and since I have very recently become a GTR owner I decided to post up some pics of my new car for your opinions... whaddya think?

Spec I know so far...
Aftermarket suspension, 17in aw, steering wheel, shift knob, aircleaner, HKS exhaust, boost control, N1 bend light?, aluminium radiator, am intercooler, clutch, hicas cancel rod, GT wing, am Rear LSD, oil cooler.

Can anyone tell me anything about the bodykit or wheels, I cant identify?



















I only have these poor quality images of the engine bay, can anyone identify any am parts besides the obvious (cusco brace, air filters, oil cooler, rad, i/c piping) ?




























Thanks alot guys, lookin forward to seeing your responses....

-Dave

btw... car won't be in until early sept so I'm tryin to get a feel for what to expect.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

very clean! i like the spoiler!


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

hi 

looks like Trust Gracer front bumper & rear quarter bumper spats, though side skirts don't look Gracer.

Inaddition, oil catch tank, std regulator, std AFM, can't see boost controller thingymajig in engine bay, unless by fuse box on sus turret.
Guess its running std turbos then max will be approx 400bhp.

N1 headlights, i think.

And its not grey!


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

oh, and HKS dump valve, i think also.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks pretty hardcore  ....I like it.
Cant identify anything specific, but looks good.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

HKS super sequential dump valve, brake master cylinder stopper, alloy catch tank, N1 head lights and wheels are Enkei


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice!!!
nice buy mate


----------



## the_fridge (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I have a shot of the interior too, bit tatty. There is the obvious boost gauge but anyone know what the other items are.... and what is that unit below the stereo?










-Dave


----------



## wayner32 (Jun 5, 2004)

gtr looks the jam but loose the spoiler


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

the thing below the stereo is your just your aircon unit .. has been relocated as it normally sits below the 3 guages  

nice looking car m8


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

oh and if you don't like your steering wheel and wish to sell it can i have first dibs please !


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

very pretty car mate.  

The unit below the stereo is the heater/aircon control unit. It should be mounted where the top half of the stereo is. There should be an ashtray/ciggie lighter where the heater unit is at the min.


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

beat me to it brooksie


----------



## the_fridge (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry, won't be sellin the Nardi wheel, love 'em ;P

The spoiler is actually the only cosmetic detail that I don't like about the car. Prefer no spoiler at all actually.

-Dave


----------



## L8 Gts (Jul 18, 2005)

wayner32 said:


> gtr looks the jam but loose the spoiler


Agree with everything said  ,

Now we know why a spoiler is actually called a spoiler, get rid. There are so many the skyline looks well dresed in but that is not  one of them i'm afraid, IMHO  . Nice buy though


----------



## nismo270r (Aug 22, 2001)

The rims look like 17x9 Enkie RP02's.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice, that looks absolutely mental.

Nice


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

the_fridge said:


> As I'm good in the technical department ....... the black thing on the left with wires coming from it, is the battery !
> 
> Very nice car though, and I hope your experiences importing it through Customs & the SVA are as pleasant as mine were ......


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

the side skirts are TBO ones 

gaz


----------



## osman33uk (Jan 17, 2005)

*Lovely GTR*

As title very nice R32GTR mate, i kinda like the spoiler to


----------



## the_fridge (Aug 2, 2005)

This is the auction sheet from the car... anyone identify anything else from this? I know the interior grade is D, this is because the drivers seat has a large tear and the binding on the leather steering is starting to come off.










Cheers,
Dave


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Very nice car! 

Does it have FSH? It says F.S.R on the auction sheet.  

-Elliot


----------



## the_fridge (Aug 2, 2005)

Think FSR refers to the spoiler... or so I have been told.

-Dave


----------

